# The Chuck71 Awards Show



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

In late breaking developments, Mrs. Synthetic has come from the back of the pack to simply demolish the field when it comes to spousal insolence and cruelty.

In the past, I'd cast my vote for "happiernow", but Mrs. Synthetic has shown "happiernow, Mrs. CeeGee, and Mrs. ReGroup that they are banjo hitters in the big show.

At least Synthetic has now observed enough that he knows exactly what to do with his "wife"

I hope today he's getting about doing it.

Thanks for the idea Chuck.

This is some fierce competition.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

I have seen no worse than Mrs. Synthetic.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GutPunch said:


> I have seen no worse than Mrs. Synthetic.


Sadly I have to agree.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

GutPunch said:


> I have seen no worse than Mrs. Synthetic.


Ok, I have to find out.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

ReGroup said:


> Ok, I have to find out.


And you thought yours had it wrapped up.

We'll add c0cky to your list of deficiencies.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

WOW... Now I have to read the entire thread.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

ReGroup said:


> WOW... Now I have to read the entire thread.


Mrs. Synthetic is quite the show-stealer.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Mrs. Synthetic is quite the show-stealer.


Another case of Nice Guy + CD + BPD?

I am on page 2 already... Seems like a fun read.

Many people advising him to bail from the get go.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Chip, why haven't you mentioned this case to me before... she sounds like a lunatic.

"She came in the room. Brought me vegetables and dipping to eat. She saw I had a bleeding cut on my lip (from chewing it). Started crying and kissing me. Then she sat down and asked why I don't trust her. 

I said I don't trust her because she keeps hurting me. I'm now afraid of engaging in conversations with her. 

She freaks out and starts throwing things around and yelling. I gave her the plate of vegetables and said "thank you, I don't want it". She throws the plate at a mirror. Thankfully it didn't break."


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ReGroup said:


> I am on page 2 already... Seems like a fun read.


:scratchhead:


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I read through his thread - I don't think I've ever heard of someone being that much of a heartless - insensitive *****. Seriously!!!


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree that she is Evil Incarnate. There is serious psychological pathology there.

Sociopath?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

ThreeStrikes said:


> I agree that she is Evil Incarnate. There is serious psychological pathology there.
> 
> Sociopath?


Makes yours look like a minor leaguer.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine at least gave hers up for adoption (before I was in the picture).


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Not even a vote for Frostine and the wine bottle?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

coachman said:


> Not even a vote for Frostine and the wine bottle?


She got honorable mention on a few ballots.

If only BW was more of a balding show-stealer.


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

TAM gold right here-

Mrs. RG: I wish I could kick ass. Consider it all threats ******. Stupid azzhole! You always bring drama! Stealing the spotlight when D4 was getting her certificate. Nothing can be celebrated without drama. So typical of you.

Grow some balls. Having your ***** pick you up to take to work. You ******. You only have balls when you bully me for money.

All I have done is be considerate you ****** ass notch.

I wish I can F you up. I am getting my retro money azzhole.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

coachman said:


> TAM gold right here-
> 
> Mrs. RG: I wish I could kick ass. Consider it all threats ******. Stupid azzhole! You always bring drama! Stealing the spotlight when D4 was getting her certificate. Nothing can be celebrated without drama. So typical of you.
> 
> ...


Who would have ever thought that would only get her 2nd runner up?

I mean, if Mrs. Synthetic is unable to fulfill her term....


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

And, despite his best efforts, even Happy Katy's Plank Walking BP only makes the top 5.

And, that's AFTER having a Private Eye catch him with another woman within 2 hours of challenging her.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

The commentary is top notch good.

Sadly, highlighting all of their despicable behavior is likely to get someone :banned2: like Howard Cosell.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

coachman said:


> TAM gold right here-
> 
> Mrs. RG: I wish I could kick ass. Consider it all threats ******. Stupid azzhole! You always bring drama! Stealing the spotlight when D4 was getting her certificate. Nothing can be celebrated without drama. So typical of you.
> 
> ...


It's moments like these when I wonder why we even cared if these WS left...


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

There are special places in hell for people like Mrs Synthetic...disgusting doesnt even begin to cover it.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Synthetic, if you're reading this:

When you get divorced, demand that she change her last name back to her maiden name.

You don't want your good name sullied by her any longer.


----------

